# Webcam Logitech "communicate STX", compatible MAC !!!



## KAIRE (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir
J'achète une webcam à la FNAC-Grenoble (Centre-ville) la semaine dernière
Quelle version d'OS X me demande le vendeur ?
OS X 10-4-11
J'ai ce qu'il vous faut, elle est parfaite. Logitech "Communicate STX". Compatible Mac ? Cette question ! J'achète.
Je branche, rien ne marche ; le CD est typiquement Windows, et le carton d'emballage ainsi que le site Logitech me découragent de continuer.
Je retourne à la FNAC-Grenoble (Centre-ville) aujourd'hui. "Mais le CD est inutile ! à partir de la 10-4-9, ces webcams se branchent sur la prise USB, et tout marche. Il suffit de se connecter à iChat, Skype ou MSN, et elle sera automatiquement paramétrée..............OUIIIIIII ! ! ! ! ! 
Je rentre, j'essaie une config. avec les 3 logiciels susnommés (par les Préférences : "aucune caméra connectée"). Rien ne marche ! 
UNE QUESTION  : je retourne à la FNAC avec des intentions pacifiques ou non ??? Le vendeur m'a tout de même laissé sa carte. Ca fait 10 jours que dure la plaisanterie et je commence à me lasser !
Si quelqu'un peut me conseiller, ce sera sympa.
Cordialement à vous tous
K


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2008)

1) Le vendeur de la FNAC est soit un cake, soit un escroc, cette camera n'est pas prévue pour fonctionner avec Mac OS X, qui a forcément besoin d'un pilote pour une camera USB (seules les cameras Firewire sont reconnues sans pilote).

2) Pourtant, Macam te permettra de l'utiliser sous OS X avec une partie des logiciels évoqués dans ton post (pense à désinstaller Skype avant d'installer MaCam, puis brancher ta camera, et enfin réinstaller Skype si tu veux qu'il la détecte), elle figure dans la liste des cam qu'il sait piloter.

3) iChat ne reconnaissant que les cameras Firewire, tu devra faire l'acquisition d'iChatUSBCam pour qu'il la reconnaisse (10 jours d'essai gratuit, je crois).


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2008)

Nota : iChat reconnaît aujourd'hui les caméras UVC (USB Video Class) et ce depuis X.4.9.

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/03/18/10-4-9-adds-usb-camera-support-for-ichat-xbox-camera-works/

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306687-fr


----------

